# Hey, look what found me



## Son (Oct 11, 2012)

Just in the last week.


----------



## Son (Oct 11, 2012)

Second one


----------



## holler tree (Oct 11, 2012)

nice makes me want to go


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice, and it looks like it was made from Early County blue ice chert.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice, and it looks like it was made from Early County blue ice chert.



You love that stuff, don't ya?

Nice find.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> You love that stuff, don't ya?
> 
> Nice find.





Stuff is tougher`n woodpecker lips, but near about indestructable.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 11, 2012)

Better eat your Wheaties before attacking blue ice! Nice points!


----------



## Son (Oct 12, 2012)

Makes great kirks


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't believe you had patience enough to take photos before you pick it them up, great finds!


----------



## RNC (Oct 14, 2012)

koool find


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 14, 2012)

wish i could find whole ones


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

They can find me, and getting a picture before moving em is difficult sometimes. This one found me when i moved out of the way of the tractor when we were putting in food plots.


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

And look how this Hernando was laying out for me.


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

Found this little chipped celt couple months ago. Lots of broken pottery shards in this area.

Smooth from use










In hand


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

Found this little Jackson point in a Woodland site. Camera batteries had gone dead, so didn't get it in the dirt. Butterscotch CP chert.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome finds for sure.


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

Found this one back during turkey season, it was in two halves. Snapped by the bedding equipment in a clearcut. I was checking out some deer tracks and didn't have the camera with me.


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

A few more from the hunting woods.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice finds!!
BTW, you need to invest in some nail clippers


----------



## dpoole (Oct 15, 2012)

you have the eye  to spot them


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice finds, you have a good eye for them.


----------



## Son (Oct 15, 2012)

Those nails are hard as nails, and come in handy. They grow like weeds, i trim em often. Self defense tools.
We need rain so i can find more points. Need some cooler weather to put those snakes in holes. Seeing em everywhere i go.

Need a few more of these


----------

